# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  MatterHackers Offers 3D Printing Classes

## scahoon

Hello Everyone!

MatterHackers offers LIVE classroom instruction for 3D printing beginners, those more advanced in the 3D printing domain and those interested in 3D model design in Onshape. We have just finalized our classroom schedule for May 2016. The class listings, dates and times follow:

*MatterHackers Introduction To 3D Printing and Design*
May 4, 2016, 7:00 p.m.

*Troubleshooting and 3D Printing Beyond PLA*
May 21, 2016, 2:00 p.m.

*CAD Model Design with Onshape*
May 18, 7:00 p.m.

For further information, please visit our website at https://www.matterhackers.com/store/education.

----------

